# Sargent Surf



## cowboy111999 (Jun 17, 2006)

Friday was a good day in the surf. Managed an almost 8 man limit and a few reds.1 stingray about 46" across and several sharks all on plastic.
CJ , Chris , Aubrey , Bryce and Taylor


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Nice! You must have been fishing to the right! (of 457)


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

steve holchak said:


> Nice! You must have been fishing to the right! (of 457)


I would certainly hope so, LOL!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

If he was to the left he could have kept twice as many

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

If he were to the left he could have kept twice as many


TX HOOKSETTER said:


> I would certainly hope so, LOL!


Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

How big was the Trout laid out up front? Looks like a really nice fish


----------

